# Dog Sitter



## Kuhn Peter (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi we live in Phuket and are looking for a reliable dog sitter for our labrador.
Does anyone know a good person who is willing to look after Momo when we
are away?


----------



## samjjohn (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

If you haven't found anyone yet, I've got an email address of a lady who will look after your dog in her house and will only take one persons pets at a time.
I've been looking for someone to make sure we would would be when we move out. 

I can send you her details if your interested?

Sam


----------



## bkk (Aug 6, 2012)

Best bet would be to ask around locally, especially other people who already have a dog.


----------

